# Sticking Java Moss in the gravel



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Is it possible for the java moss to thrive when you stick the root down to the gravel? (sprinkled some gravel over it, still can see most of the green). I started without about a 3in by 3in of java moss and somehow reduced it to 1in by 1 in but it's all scattered though. The tank is a 5 gallon hex 2wpg.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

mosses do not have roots but if you sprinkle gravel on it it'll work.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh alright thanks for the info. I saw these white stuff that looks like roots so I assumed it was. Now I shall go back to prayin for these moss to grow :smile:


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

turtle, doesn't java moss attach itself though? It'll attach itself to driftwood and the like, why not gravel? Granted not all mosses do this. There's a thread floating around at the moment on different mosses and how they grow if you want more info.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sure what's sticking out will grow, but you need to be careful of the part buried under the gravel because it will decompose and maybe make a mess in your tank.

If you want it to get off to a good start, pull it out and rubber band it to anything in the tank.


----------

